# Suburban Rack.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

This is one Shooter and I finished and installed the other day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice. Cant wait till we get started on my back rack.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ian and crew swung by the crib...real purty werk Catman32 and Shooter!....

I like the way ya did the (2) 45's on the back side...pretty in-genius.


Was that the 1st rack on the new welder?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I tell ya what, even I can't get to close to the new welder before Catman starts growling he likes it so much


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Eric, Shooter*

Nice guys....


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

*thanks shooter and catman*

sorry i have not been able to post the pics I took. thank you again for the great rack. if any body is looking for a rack please give these guys a call. they do great work and really put a lot of pride in to it. they went out of their way to install it even in the dark. sorry about that again.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a beauty. Man i like that bait cutter platform you got there on the front, very convenient and you don't have to constantly bend down to cut your bait.


----------

